# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  PP-cura 3god. (15kg)

## iki

Moja curka ima preko 3god. i još samo po noći stavljamo pelenu (jednokratnu).
U pravilu je pelena ujutro suha, ili joj maalo pobjegne, pa uspije zaustavit i trčimo na wc.
Da li mi možete preporučiti neki model/tip platnene pelene za naš slučaj   :Grin:  .
Kupila bi jednu.

----------


## gita75

Mislim da tebi treba nepromočiva plahta, a ne pelene.

I malo OT: uzela sam košulju, super je   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## iki

> Mislim da tebi treba nepromočiva plahta, a ne pelene.
> 
> I malo OT: uzela sam košulju, super je   !


 :D , drago mi je!!!

Ma sve znam, al kak spava u bračnom, ak se zapiša, to su mi dve mašine veša i puno posla...malo sam komotna mama   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## gita75

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da tebi treba nepromočiva plahta, a ne pelene.
> 
> I malo OT: uzela sam košulju, super je   !
> 
> 
>  :D , drago mi je!!!
> ...


A ok onda. Moja je spavala u svom krevetu s nepromočivom plahtom, a u naš bi se došla samo popišat s vremena na vrijeme   :Laughing:  .

----------


## iki

:Laughing:

----------


## iki

Nitko?   :Sad:

----------


## call me mommy

neznam, ja bi ti preporucila rodine bambus puse,stvarno super njezne, ali mislim da ti jedna ne bi bila dovoljna,pa  neznam kako bi ti se isplatilo financijski. na kraju krajeva kako mislis samo jednu pelenu vrtiti?

----------


## zeljka231

Možda da kupiš rabljene zaštitne i par tetri? I onda samo staviš tetru kao uložak. Sve skupa možda bi 100 kn došlo.

----------


## Teica

*Iki*, mi smo isti slučaj, samo kaj smo bili uvijek na platneneim, sad (noć) kombiniramo.

Možda stvarno da uzmeš bar 2 Rodine i 1 cover    :Smile:

----------


## iki

> *Iki*, mi smo isti slučaj, samo kaj smo bili uvijek na platneneim, sad (noć) kombiniramo.
> 
> Možda stvarno da uzmeš bar 2 Rodine i 1 cover


Koju rodinu?
I kaj je to cover?

-vidite da niš neznam o platnenima, trebam fakat savjet tipa, ime pelene, broj tj. veličinu i sl.

 :Embarassed:

----------


## khaa

ja bi na tvom mjestu uzela 2 FB pocketice veličine large. ma možda bi i jedna bila dovoljna ako je ujutro opereš a uložak staviš sušiti na radijator.

----------


## call me mommy

> Teica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Iki*, mi smo isti slučaj, samo kaj smo bili uvijek na platneneim, sad (noć) kombiniramo.
> 
> Možda stvarno da uzmeš bar 2 Rodine i 1 cover   
> 
> 
> Koju rodinu?
> ...


2 rodine pelene, http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=308&Show=2697

i ovo je cover iliti ga po naski zastitne gumene gacice, koje se danas proizvode od svakavin finih materijala, a imas i one obicne u apoteki za cca 14 kn,mislim.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=308&Show=2664

tu nesto pise i o velicinama, neznam kolko ti pomaze, moj je 10 kg, 70 cm i 6 mj, i koristio M i taj mu je posve udoban.

----------


## call me mommy

P.S. ja sam odabala ove pelene jer su jako fine, stvarno su nesto za pozeljeti na guzi.   :Grin:    ima na portalu jos modela. 

jednom kad udes u platene, osjecas se pogubljeno jer ima vise ponuda nego za jednokratne pelene,,,ali je to sve ista sema,samo lova igra ulogu.

----------


## pomikaki

ja bih uzela cover, vjerojatno bi trebala čak veličina L (možda od flisa umjesto od pul-a, samo ne znam da li bi po ljeti previše grijao) i par tetri. Tetre bih slagala samo u obliku pravokutnika kao uložak.
Ako bi pristala na nepromočivu plahtu, možda je to bolje rješenje, ali ne vidim ništa loše ni u zamatanju guze preko noći, ako se ta pelena ne misli močiti nego služi samo za slučaj nezgode.

----------


## kajsa

Moj prijedlog bi bio: gaćice za odvikavanje.

Ja sam svom stavljala te gaćice u početku odvikavanja. Od frotira su, s pul-om ušivenim u gaćice. Pomažu samo kod manjih nezgoda, ono kad malo pobjegne. Ne upijaju kao platnene pelene, ali možda vama baš to i treba. Također, pošto izgledaju kao gaćice, manje zbunjuju dijete. [/url]

----------


## iki

Hvala svima na odgovorima i savjetima.

Na ljeto više ne kanim stavljat ikakvu pelenu, a ovu zimu još da.
U pravilu, 1tjedno se popiški ili joj samo malo pobjegne, a ostale noći smo suhi ili me budi i idemo piškiti.

Pregledat ću sve, pa se javim tu za zadnji savjet pred kupnju.

Hvaaaala   :Kiss:

----------


## emira

ja bi savjetovala training pants (gaćice za odvikavanje) ili AIO pelene (izvana su od nepromočivog PUL-a) pa ti ne treba cover

----------

